# Lo Nuestro Car Club Antelope Valley Chapter 2nd Annual Toy & Can Food Drive



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Save the date:
More info & the actual flyer to come later too.*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Opening Act: Antelope Valley's very own







*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: *Thank you Mike :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see the Antolope Valley Chapter.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

melinayazmin said:


> Can't wait to see the Antolope Valley Chapter.


*Can't wait too see you too Melina & the whole family :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:*


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

ElProfeJose said:


> COME OUT AND JOIN US ON OUR FIRST EVER BIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW!!!! This Saturday the 11th



*I.E. Bike Chapter will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Sorry i work on Saturdays *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Knucklez from the A.V. will be performing at our 2nd Annual Toy & Can Food
http://youtu.be/P8wC0lO8tkA*


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

We will be there homie! I might be Santa again! Lol


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> We will be there homie! I might be Santa again! Lol



*Thanks Pelon for the support, Lol maybe :biggrin:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*2nd Annual Toy & Can Food Drive Update:

All toys will be donated to The Children's Center of Antelope Valley.
We'll be having Gift Certificates in the raffle from one of our sponsors "Pokerz Tattoo".
And we'll be having Stephen Sturm out there pinstriping for anyone who wants work done.
Save the date Saturday November 10th 2012.*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Want to thank one of our first club supporter







*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Just confirmed making a special appearance "Mc Pancho"







*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

andyodukes66 said:


> *Can't wait too see you too Melina & the whole family :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:*


It will b here soon, b4 we know it.


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

R u ganna get those kids from last time go perform. They r really good at dancing.


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

melinayazmin said:


> R u ganna get those kids from last time go perform. They r really good at dancing.



*I'm not really sure, but i'll check. And you'll be the first one to know. *


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Toy & Can Food Drive Update:

We will be having face painting for the kids through out the event.*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Wanted to give a big thanks for another 2 clubs showing support for the Lo Nuestro Car Club Antelope Valley's 2nd Annual Toy & Can Food Drive.























*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Car Clubs showing support:

Memory Lane Car Club (Southern California)
Pachuco Car Club
Duke's Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
Majestics Car Club (Antelope Valley Chapter)
Good Times Car Club (So. Cal.)
KrazyStylez Car Club (A.V. Chapter)*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Our DJ for the 2nd Annual Toy & Can Food Drive is the legendary "DJ Looney Tunes"







*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

What's up Andy. Los Angeles CC will be there...


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Bring it up. TTT!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

JOHN818 said:


> What's up Andy. Los Angeles CC will be there...



*Thank you so much for the support homie :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: see you guys there with your bad ass rides.*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Car Clubs showing support:

Memory Lane Car Club (Southern California)
Pachuco Car Club
Duke's Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
Majestics Car Club (Antelope Valley Chapter)
Good Times Car Club (So. Cal.)
Krazy Stylez Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
Los Angeles Car Club*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Got our first prize for the raffle, from "D & D Mufflers" of Lancaster.






*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Car Clubs showing support:

Memory Lane Car Club (So. Cal.)
Pachuco Car Club
Duke's Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
Majestics Car Club (Antelope Valley Chapter)
Good Times Car Club (So. Cal.)
KrazyStylez Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
Los Angeles Car Club 
Kings Car Club
EastSide Oldies Car Club*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Toy Drive Update:

Corky the Clown Party Co. will be there for face painting.
Creative Twist will be there with custom balloons & glitter tattoos.*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Corky the Clown!!! U guys have to see this. Lol


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Car Clubs showing support:

Memory Lane Car Club (Southern California)
Pachuco Car Club
Duke's Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
Majestics Car Club (Antelope Valley Chapter)
Good Times Car Club & Bike Club (So. Cal.)
Krazy Stylez Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
Los Angeles Car Club
Kings Car Club
East Side Oldies Car Club
Klasikos Car Club (So. Califas)
Pueblo Unidos Califas Car Club*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Making a special appearance from the Harbor Area...Mc Pancho









And also coming up to attend our event is....Mariachi Gonzalez







*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Another supporter for our event:







*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Car Clubs Supporters:

1.) Memory Lane Car Club (Southern California)
2.) Pachuco Car Club
3.) Duke's Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
4.) Majestics Car Club (Antelope Valley Chapter)
5.) Good Times Car & Bike Club (So. Cal.)
6.) Krazy Stylez Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
7.) Los Angeles Car Club
8.) Kings Car Club
9.) East Side Oldies Car Club
10.) Klasikos Car Club (So. Califas)
11.) Pueblos Unidos Califas Car Club
12.) True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*We have Unique Diecast coming out as a vendor and they'll be selling these at our event






*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*We have another supporter for our event, representing out of Canoga Park. Thank you for the love & support...






*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*We are also having as vendors for our event












*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

LO NUESTRO Inland Empire Chapter will be there!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lo nuestro said:


> LO NUESTRO Inland Empire Chapter will be there!




:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> *We have another supporter for our event, representing out of Canoga Park. Thank you for the love & support...
> View attachment 536768
> *


*U GOT IT MY BROTHER ANYTIME ILL SUPPORT YOU:thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *U GOT IT MY BROTHER ANYTIME ILL SUPPORT YOU:thumbsup:*


:biggrin: *Thank you for the love & support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Performing for the Toy Drive is:

Mister D









Frank V. (Proper Dos)
















*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

LO NUESTRO INLAND EMPIRE CHAPTER ROLLIN!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Car Club Supporters:

1.) Memory Lane Car Club (Southern California)
2.) Pachuco Car Club
3.) Duke's Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
4.) Majestics Car Club (Antelope Valley Chapter)
5.) Good Times Car & Bike Club (So. Cal.)
6.) Krazy Stylez Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
7.) Los Angeles Car Club
8.) Kings Car Club
9.) East Side Oldies Car Club
10.) Klasikos Car Club (So. Califas)
11.) Pueblos Unidos Califas Car Club
12.) True Memories Car Club ( Antelope Valley)
13.) One Life Car Club
14.) Lo Nuestro Car & Bike Club (Inland Empire)
15.) Lo Nuestro Car Club (Los Angeles County)*


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> TTT



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Going to be a good one!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Gonna try n make it out for this one latins finest bike club oc chapter


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

JOHN818 said:


> Going to be a good one!!!


*I'm hoping, still working on a couple things. It's all for the kids....*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Gonna try n make it out for this one latins finest bike club oc chapter



:biggrin: *Hopefully you guys can make it down :thumbsup: Let me know and i'll put you guys on the flyer....Thank you for the support :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Pelon 68 (Mar 12, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Cant wait!!! Its goin to be a badass show!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Pelon 68 Lo Nuestro said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup: Cant wait!!! Its goin to be a badass show!!!



*It's gonna be alot of fun :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

That roll call is looking good Andy!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

BIGD6FOU said:


> That roll call is looking good Andy!!



 *Yeah it is, i'm getting alot of support this year. It's going to be fun...:biggrin:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Frank is coming out to the toy drive to sell those O.G. Garcia Hats....







*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Steven Caudillo is coming out to take pictures & probably selling magazines, so get those bombas cleaned & shined up....















*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

andyodukes66 said:


> :biggrin: *Hopefully you guys can make it down :thumbsup: Let me know and i'll put you guys on the flyer....Thank you for the support :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


hello 2 all u guys (lo nuestros) t~t~t~(cotton kandy):wave:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lowdude13 said:


> hello 2 all u guys (lo nuestros) t~t~t~(cotton kandy):wave:



:wave:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Juliet will be at the toy drive taking pictures for Teen Angels Japan















*


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Car Club supporters:

1.) Memory Lane Car Club ( So. Cal.)
2.) Pachuco Car Club
3.) Duke's Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
4.) Majestics Car Club (Antelope Valley Chapter)
5.) Good Times Car & Bike Club (So. Cal.)
6.) Krazy Stylez Car Club
7.) Los Angeles Car Club
8.) Kings Car Club
9.) East Side Oldies Car Club
10.) Klasikos Car Club (So. Califas)
11.) Pueblos Unidos Califas Car Club
12.) True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)
13.) One Life Car Club
14.) Goodfellas Car Club
15.) Majestics Car Club (High Desert)
16.) Lo Nuestro Car & Bike Club (Inland Empire)
17.) Lo Nuestro Car Club (Los Angeles County)*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*We're also having the Brown Berets spending the day with us...







*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Coming to make a special appearance at the toy drive....







*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Toy Drive update: It's gonna be a "SouthLand" thang going on November 10th.....Performing with Mister D (Southland) & Frank V. (Proper Dos)









"Malow Mac"







*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Covering our event is:







*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Also coming up to cover our event is:















*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Car Clubs Supporters:

1.) Memory Lane Car Club (So. Cal.)
2.) Pachuco Car Club
3.) Duke's Car Club (A.V. Chapter)
4.) Majestics Car Club (Antelope Valley Chapter)
5.) Good Times Car & Bike Club (So. Cal.)
6.) Krazy Stylez Car Club
7.) Los Angeles Car Club
8.) Kings Car Club
9.) Eastside Oldies Car Club
10.) Klasikos Car Club (So. Califas)
11.) Pueblos Unidos Califas Car Club
12.) True Memories Car Club (Antelope Valley)
13.) One Life Car Club
14.) GoodFellas Car Club
15.) Majestics Car Club (High Desert)
16.) Impressions LACC
17.) Reflections Car Club
18.) Drifting N Da Mix Car Club
19.) Lo Nuestro Car & Bike Club (Inland Empire)
20.) Lo Nuestro Car Club (Los Angeles County)*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Props to the homie Andy and Lo Nuestro cc for putting this show together in the 661


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

Sporty67 said:


> Ttt


:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

JOHN818 said:


> Props to the homie Andy and Lo Nuestro cc for putting this show together in the 661



*Thank you so much John :biggrin: We need to have more shows out here in the 661. It'll be happening....*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ lo nuestrosuffin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

lowdude13 said:


> T~T~T~ lo nuestrosuffin:


*Thank you homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Also making a special appearance at the event is actor Del Zamora from HBO's True Blood...







*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Almost here


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

melinayazmin said:


> Almost here


*Almost :biggrin: It's gonna be live in the A.V. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Event Update: We will having a "Pin Up Girl' Contest. So come on lady's get dressed to impress. The winner of the contest will get a "Best Pin Up Girl" Plaque. Register with Cosme Photography at the event.







*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Bump!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*TTT FOR MY BOY COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ AND SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:






*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

66 CHEVY VALLEEROS said:


> *TTT FOR MY BOY COOKIEZ PRODUCTIONZ AND SOUTHLAND ENT WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:
> View attachment 556917
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our site, good luck
http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> posted on our site, good luck
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


*Thank you Paul for spreading the word, God bless....:biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

ttt


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*2 More Weeks!!!!!!!*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

We're ready for this show!!!


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

JOHN818 said:


> We're ready for this show!!!


*Us too *:biggrin: *It's going to be alot of fun. Thank you for the support John *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

Almost time Andy!


----------



## jessdogg (Mar 9, 2006)

SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*TTT 2Days and a Wake Up!! :biggrin:*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*Catch yall on Saturday:h5: TTMFT!!*


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Im Hoping for no rain....


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

It's going down in a few hours.


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

Sky looks clear. On our way to reserve some spots


----------

